# Wood panelling dilemma



## JamesPatre (Jul 27, 2006)

Howdy from Australia --

I'm pretty new at DIY so please be patient 

Just bought a house that needs some cosmetic makeover.

The rooms have faux wooden paneling. Don't like the look so I want to rip them off the paint over them. Then I saw this post:

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=368

And thought -- heck, maybe my wife is right after all and we can just paint over them. So we're going to do that with 2 of the rooms.

With one room, however, the paneling has warped and popped out. In my impatience I have ripped a bit of it out. Looks like I'd have to remove it completely and redo that room. The paneling are fastened at the top and bottom with a wooden strip and then to the wall with glue and some screws. Any thoughts on what to do with this wall? Rip out and sand/patch then paint? Rip out and put drywall over it? Or just repair the paneling and paint over them?

We have a tight deadline and budget so we need it fast and cheap!

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 27, 2006)

It's very hard to patch paneling and make it look right.
You may have to strip that one wall and refinish it.
The rest can be painted and the one wall could be painted a contrasting color. Makes a good frame for hanging pictures, etc.

BTW, I'll get right on replacing the pictures that go with that thread.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 27, 2006)

Pics reinstalled;
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=368&page=2


----------



## JamesPatre (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks SquareEye

The pics look great -- I'll definitely be doing that with the other rooms to save time.

I asked a friend and he said it's going to be hard to rip the paneling off and still have an even wall even after spackle. Looks like I'd have to get drywall installed over the mess.


----------



## taydeedee (Jul 30, 2006)

The house we currently live in has all paneling walls, the really dark grain kind.  I have painted all of them.  I would suggest using a primer like KILZ before you paint.  You can have it tinted to match the color paint you are going to use.  I painted all of our walls a lighter color to brighten things up and the finished product looks pretty good.


----------

